# canon mx300 error 9000



## chengo (Dec 9, 2008)

My printer has stopprd printing and is giving error 9000
while the power button exchange flashes with the error sign and it says check printer.Help me wih how to sort out the problem


----------



## ISZ (Oct 14, 2008)

If you are still under warranty, call Canon. If not, post your problem here...

http://www.fixyourownprinter.com/forums


----------

